# Hi from England



## Allison Johnson (Aug 20, 2006)

Hiya,

Just looking in from England. Seriously into SCUBA Diving and wreck hunting. Recently got into hunting ditched aircraft around the UK.

Ali


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome! Do you have any photos of any found wrecks?


----------



## Allison Johnson (Aug 20, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Welcome! Do you have any photos of any found wrecks?


I have a few. I have been working with a team who run the website divetheworld.com but have only really been looking for aircraft for the past year or so. Makes better photography as you can get more in the viewfinder rather than just acres of steel on a shipwreck.

Ali


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll check out the website, feel free to post any here!!


----------



## Allison Johnson (Aug 20, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I'll check out the website, feel free to post any here!!


There are some great pictures of aircraft that have ditched. He guys spend a lot of time hunting and at the moment they are looking in the lakes and lochs for freshwater ditchings to see if they are recoverable for museums. I try to get involved in as much as I can but it's time that's the problem

Ali


----------



## plan_D (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the site. Hope you enjoy your stay. They're all @ssholes here, by the way. Just be an @sshole back and they'll love you. Oh, and don't trust lanc ... he likes sheep too much.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 20, 2006)

As a fellow SCUBA Diver and all around @sshole, good to see a woman here with a sincere appreciation of aircraft....

Hope u stick around like all the other girlies/women have not...


----------



## Hunter368 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## Allison Johnson (Aug 21, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Welcome to the site. Hope you enjoy your stay. They're all @ssholes here, by the way. Just be an @sshole back and they'll love you. Oh, and don't trust lanc ... he likes sheep too much.


I like heated debate so lets see how we all get on (grin). 

Ali

8)


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 21, 2006)

G'day Ali, welcome to the site


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome to the club...


----------



## Tiger (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Allison Johnson (Aug 22, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Welcome to the site. Hope you enjoy your stay. They're all @ssholes here, by the way. Just be an @sshole back and they'll love you. Oh, and don't trust lanc ... he likes sheep too much.


Does that mean if someone is rude to me I can be rude back? (insert manic cackle here).

Ali


----------



## Pisis (Aug 24, 2006)

Exactly. 

Oh, and welcum here, Ali, by the way... 8) :hello:


----------



## cardiffwest (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi, everyone - greetings from Dorset - hope to get to New Zealand next Spring to see Warbirds over Wanaka


----------



## ccheese (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello Ali:

Welcome to the forum. Gotta watch some of these guys. I believe the term
is "silver tongued devils". And, again, there are the sailors.........

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Aug 7, 2007)

why did cardiffwest dig up such an old thread to say hello?


----------



## Bf109_g (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum, Ali.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2007)

Allisons welcome thread is from over a year ago....


----------



## Njaco (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm thinking maybe she had a sex change and now is known as Cardiff? Oh well, welcome!!!


----------



## DOUGRD (Aug 7, 2007)

Njaco said:


> I'm thinking maybe she had a sex change and now is known as Cardiff? Oh well, welcome!!!



CHANGE BACK, CHANGE BACK!!!!!


----------

